# Oh yes I did! Suede bag in washing machine.



## leighasue

I picked up a filthy suede Banana Republic bag for a few dollars at the thrift store last weekend. The interior lining was really gross with hair, dirt, and debris. The outside suede was grungy. The ladies on the Coach forum are pretty hard-core when it comes to rehabbing old bags and I had read in one thread where someone threw their thrift store suede Coach in the washing machine. I figured if it worked for her it might work for me. I had nothing to lose. I used dye free, fragrance free detergent on the handwash cycle and stuffed it with towels during part of the drying process to help it keep its shape. It took over 36 hours to dry then it got brushed with a dollar store soft bristle body brush. Here are the results:


















Disclaimer:It worked for me but I do not recommend this for your suede bag. Try it at your own risk!
p.s. The wrinkles in the last photo are just because the bag is empty and was starting to slouch. Nothing that the washing did to it. The only adverse effect it experienced was some tiny loose threads that I trimmed and some slight pilling which was fine after I brushed it. I wish I had a before photo to show you how much cleaner it is now!


----------



## missjenny2679

Wow! The bag looks great! Did you take any before pics?


----------



## leighasue

Thanks. I just remembered I do have one before photo that I took for my money saving blog. It's a group photo with a couple of other bags I picked up. I wish I had taken a before photo of the interior too and a close up because you can't tell a whole lot from this photo (and if you can see there were loose thread when I bought it too, I trimmed those and had to trim again after the wash).


----------



## lantana19

Wow! That's really awesome and I bet it was a super fun experiment as well! I'm a thrift store junkie and love "rescuing" things to take them home and help them reach their former glory! I'll have to keep this post in mind next time I run across a suede handbag at a thrift store. If it only costs a couple of bucks, no harm in trying it out right?


----------



## leighasue

Me too lantana! The only problem is I always plan on re-homing things after fixing them up but then I hate to let them go and they end up sitting in my closet (I don't wanna tell you how many thirft store bags and wallets I've bought in the last month). I will use this bag though.


----------



## BgaHolic

Funny! I did the same thing with a black suede skirt that I had.  It got stained and I figured before I throw it out let me toss it in the wash cycle on delicate. I hung it to dry and walla! Saved it!


----------



## LabelLover81

That's amazing!  I had no idea that would even be considerable (...*starts looking at suede item in her closet...)


----------



## MissyC

WOW!!  Glad it worked for you. Id be too scared!


----------



## Purrrfect

Amazing!! Good for you...I might be still afraid of the washer but not the sink and woolite.

Your bag came out great!


----------



## linhhhuynh

wow it looks great! i'd be too scared to do it though, lol


----------



## SDBagLover

I'm impressed!  I've learned so much on this forum, it's awesome.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## r15324

Nice work! That's impressive


----------



## Mair

I am impressed! My first "nice" bag was pale blue suede and it got grungy really quickly.  I was so annoyed.  I should've put it in the washing machine!


----------



## kateincali

Brave girl! I think I'll actually try this, I have a suede bag that's gone to hell.


----------



## COACH ADDICT

Wow that is really amazing... I would not have been so brave...


----------



## leighasue

Thanks, I wouldn't have even thought to try it if it hadn't been for the thread I read in the Coach forum. I'm pretty pleased that it worked out.


----------



## berta

Wow, I tend to shy away from suede, still not yet confident I could actually toss one in the washer...  

Your's look totally fabulous.  Amazing.


----------



## lovely2008

hi, i know it's an old thread, but has anyone wash caviar leather handbag in washer?  thanks!


----------



## chowlover2

lovely2008 said:


> hi, i know it's an old thread, but has anyone wash caviar leather handbag in washer?  thanks!



Check the Coach Rehab & Rescue thread. I know one of the girls used a steamer behind the leather to get a dent in the leather out. Not sure about a bath though...


----------



## lovely2008

chowlover2 said:


> Check the Coach Rehab & Rescue thread. I know one of the girls used a steamer behind the leather to get a dent in the leather out. Not sure about a bath though...



thanks!


----------



## vink

I must try this. I have an old Coach bucket bag that get dirty very easily I'm so afraid to use it. Still, it get dirty even just from storing in my closet.  I really must try this trick!


----------

